# 4WD Sentra



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I have a plan which includes purchasing a B13 Sentra, a KA24DE engine, and a 4WD drivetrain. I thought it would be original if you had a more powerful straight 4, and 4WD in a B13 Sentra for rallying purposes. 

I was wondering if this extravagent modification is feasible. Can I drop a KA24 in a B13 Sentra? Is there a 4WD drivetrain that will fit on to the KA24. Could this feat be accomplished? (with heavy modification assuming...)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You better *SEARCH*.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes. I have searched, but no one tried to create a 4WD Sentra with a KA24DE engine.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well its basically the same as an SR20 AWD....
can the KA fit? Probably.... can it be done, yes, and can a AWD drive sentra be possible.

Hell yes... only if you have ALOT of $$$$


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd say, swap an SR20DE or SR20DET in instead of the KA24DE it's a better engine. The KA24DE is hardly a more powerfull engine, most people swap those out for SR20DET's. As far as the AWD drivetrain your best bet might be one from an AWD Sunny. I'm sure it can be done, the part to watch out for is the gear ratios, you'll have big problems if the differentials have different ratios. I'd think you could do the whole thing for around $4K-$6K if you do all the work yourself and have the tools necessary.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The problem isn't the engine, the problem is AWD & B13. A search would have revealed this.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

AWD B13 Sunnys were sold in Japan with smaller engines such as the SR15DE. Salvaged Japan parts may be available and modifying your floor pan to accept the driveshaft, differential, and rear suspension will cost more that you would expect. Good luck.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

> ...for rallying purposes...


So let me get this straight. You want to build an underpowered Frankencar that has unproven reliabiltiy and questionable construction to compete in Open Class against 350 hp WRXs and Mitsu EVOs? 'Cause that's what you'd wind up with.

Aren't most 4wd truck drivetrains not meant to be operated at speed?

Doesn't sound like the way to go to me.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I'de rally for fun with that car, never in the WRC. Your right, unproven reliability.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I wouldn't knock it until you try it, there's a guy that competes in rally with a B13 XE and does very well against his competition. I would imagine an AWD B13 would do quite well, granted not with that KA24DE but an SR20DE or DET. I also doubt he'd use a truck's AWD system considering there is GTiR and Sunny AWD's that he could use.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Yes, a stock B13 will do quite well in rally in Production and Group 2 (basically an open class for 2wd), I've seen it first hand. BUT, when you convert a non awd car to awd, you must compete in open class and you will be up against WRXs and EVOs which have all the basics right from the factory. It would cost too much to build a awd B13 and sort it out and have a competitive car unless you really know what you are doing. You're further ahead to just buy a Pulsar GTi-R and mod it.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The AWD transaxle used in the Pulsar/Sunny GTiR will not bolt to a KA24DE.The easiest way to accomplish this would be to purchase a complete GTiR front clip,gas tank,and complete rear suspension subframe.The engine will bolt in with SR20DE mounts(don't know about the tranny mount though) and the driveshaft would send power throught the exhaust tunnel.Since the GTiR and B13 have the same wheelbase and trackwidth the parts will interchange dimensionally.You would need to fabricate a sufficiently strong rear chassis to mount the GTiR subframe to since the B13 was never intended to take shock loading at the rear end of the car.This is the simplest way and most parts wil bolt in with the exception of the subframe which would only require the fabrication of four mounting points on the reinforced subframe.I've done extensive research on this and have worked out most of the details of this swap,and would be happy to share any info you need.


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

this WILL not work...i have a pic for you...one second and ill have it


----------



## blairellis (Jul 6, 2002)

http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36061


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

What about an AWD sunny drivetrain?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Listen people, it's not about the engine, it's not about the drivetrain, it's about the fact you will have to cut the entire underside of the B13 out from the rear bulkhead back and fab entirely new underbody and suspension mounts to make this work.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *What about an AWD sunny drivetrain? *


it probably has the same rear end differences much like the GTi-R's. I guess if you really want an AWD Compact Nissan you might as well go for the real thing, a Pulsar GTi-R for sale in the US of A: http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35654


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It IS do able but you just have to be man enough to weild a Sawzall,plasma cutter,MIG welder and angle grinder! I AM MAN ENOUGH! - but unfortunately not rich enough!  Not everything worth doing will simply bolt together,you sometimes need to create your own parts to do things. (For inspiration I suggest watching Junkyard Wars on TLC-the all time greatest TV show!)


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hell yeah I love that show! My favorite was the steam powered car. That was badass! The guys that won, had the ratios just right, that thing was crazy fast compared to it's competition, they about rolled it on the turns, they had it up on two wheels! That that was with two of the guys sitting in the back! (It was a three wheeled car) I can't wait until I get cable hooked up next week!


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Actually, there is no SR15DE engines, it's either a GA15DS or a GA16DE Engines. There are 4wd (atessa) B13 versions roaming around in japan.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Remember also that if cars are your hobby then it isn't about doing something because you will get a good rate of return on your investment.It's nice when it happens,but it isn't the real reason to do something.If you do not enjoy thinking out and planning things or experimenting with things to see how and if it will work this is not the hobby for you.In order to appreciate this sort of a project you must have a proper respect for what's "sick and wrong" and enjoy doing something because it defies convention.My intrest in doing this comes from that and my inability to find a reasonably priced(or for that matter any) Datsun 510.Anyways that's my tirade for today!


----------

